# The Video Game Pickups Thread



## habicore_5150 (May 3, 2013)

Alright you SSO gamers, if you picked up any video games recently, put em in this thread for all to see

I'll start this off with my catch for yesterday:
*Star Ocean: Till The End of Time (PS2)*






Alright guys, what games have you picked up recently?​


----------



## metalstrike (May 3, 2013)

Just wanted to post that I loved that game, the soundtrack especially!

For pickups, Bioshock Infinite for PC was my last. No pics since it was a digital download


----------



## Nyx Erebos (May 4, 2013)

A friend lent me Baten Kaitos. As a HUGE fan of Tales of symphonia (both games are published by namco) I must say that I'm disappointed. The voice acting is really weak, like you know, japanese people trying to talk english. The music is an inferior copy of ToS soundtrack. And I'm only 5-6 hours in but the story is so slow...


----------



## Choop (May 4, 2013)




----------



## remorse is for the dead (May 5, 2013)

Picked this up last week. Just as good as SMT Nocturne.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (May 5, 2013)

Nyx Erebos said:


> A friend lent me Baten Kaitos. As a HUGE fan of Tales of symphonia (both games are published by namco) I must say that I'm disappointed. The voice acting is really weak, like you know, japanese people trying to talk english. The music is an inferior copy of ToS soundtrack. And I'm only 5-6 hours in but the story is so slow...



I haven't played the first one. I randomly picked up the sequel to it at best buy years ago, and I can say it's a really under rated game.


----------



## mlp187 (May 5, 2013)

I recently picked up Singularity for PS3. Pretty damn fun. 

Also, moderately off topic but I'd like to post my most epic pickup of all time: ShadowMan on the Dreamcast. I got it for about $5 at a blockbuster clearance event sometime in 2001. Wow is that an awesome and lengthy game. At the time it was the most disturbing game I had ever played and I couldn't get enough of it. It's the reason I still have a Dreamcast.


----------



## The Reverend (May 5, 2013)

I'm forever playing catch up when it comes to video games. Something happens and I have to sell my stuff, or my brother borrows it and it stops working mysteriously, or I just can't afford to buy stuff.

My recent purchases have included Red Dead Redemption, Fallout New Vegas, Borderlands 2, and Hitman Absolution. I also got the Ico/Shadow of The Colossus HD re-issue for old time's sake.


----------



## Don Vito (May 6, 2013)

Got this in the mail today. Didn't go for GOTY as I've played the main game already.

Good stuff so far. TL&D has some A list metal tracks on the radio(Deicide, Entombed just to name a few). I find using the close camera option and no auto aim makes it more visceral. 





Tell me again why all games don't have kickass posters?


----------



## Nyx Erebos (May 9, 2013)

remorse is for the dead said:


> I haven't played the first one. I randomly picked up the sequel to it at best buy years ago, and I can say it's a really under rated game.



You should play tales of symphonia then. You will love it


----------



## Qweklain (May 9, 2013)

I just picked up these in mint condition. My PS1 collection is almost complete. Just need Guardian's Crusade and I THINK I have all the PS1 games I care to have. I have all the great RPGs... crap, I know one I need to add. Well I have pretty much all the great RPGs and everything else.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jun 3, 2013)

Bumping this thread up a little bit with a console that's now a part of my little family.






I do have a little tale to tell if you are so concerned, because I almost walked out with a game alongside that Gamecube (the game isn't for the Gamecube though)

While I was testing out the Gamecube with Beyond Good & Evil, I noticed there was a small pile of SNES games sitting at a table, so I asked to take a look at them. (None of them were priced or cleaned yet).
They did have a few games that caught my eye: DKC2, MK2 and UMK3, and Super Mario Kart. But as soon as I get done looking at them, one of the guys said "Should we show him...THE game?", and of course I got really curious.

Is it Megaman X3, or Super Mario RPG, or (not that it could really happen, but what if) Terranigma?

Turns out that THE game is Earthbound, loose copy in good condition. Asked him how much they wanted for it: "Oh, we're putting it online" *DAMMIT!*


----------



## MFB (Jun 3, 2013)

One more week until I can actually play them too!


----------



## Curt (Jun 3, 2013)

habicore_5150 said:


> Bumping this thread up a little bit with a console that's now a part of my little family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I still have Earthbound. 
Haven't touched my SNES in 6 years, though. That will change as of now.


----------



## Judge_Dredd (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Francis978 (Jun 4, 2013)

Was on steam for a few bucks!


----------



## mlp187 (Jun 4, 2013)

Binary Domain for PS3. Slow first chapter, but it was still fun and every level since has been loads better. Also, the cinematics and storyline are pretty damn cool.


----------



## vilk (Jun 5, 2013)

This game is the best one since ruby/sapphire. I like that there's literally ONLY new pokemon until after you beat the game. It was disappointing playing diamond and almost every pokemon you find was first or second gen. I know some people are like original 150 or bust but by the time you've played through like 4 games of the series I'm freaking tired of kadabra. In white there's like too many new cool pokemon I don't even know who to choose for my team.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jun 6, 2013)

Instead of showing some pics of the games that I picked up, I decided to get all of it on video:


----------



## jhonjame (Jun 11, 2013)

Was on steam for a few bucks!


----------



## Joseph Kimbrell (Jun 11, 2013)

Star Ocean Til the End of Time is awesome.

I just picked up FFXIII


----------



## Bennykins (Jun 11, 2013)

Bought quite a few games this past month on the cheap from various store sellouts:

FF14: A Realm Reborn (PS3) - preorder
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception (PS3)
Darksiders (PS3)
CoD: Modern Warfare 2 (PS3)
Doom 3 BFG Edition (PS3)
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (PS3)
Legendary (PS3)
Tomb Raider: Underworld (PS3)
Fear 3 (XBOX)
Arcania: Gothic 4 (XBOX)
Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon (PC)
Rift: Storm Legion (PC)
Painkiller : Hell and Damnation (PC)
Planescape: Torment (PC)

Paid on average about $10 each I suppose. Probably won't play them all, but at least I can trade some of the console games in later on.


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 12, 2013)

Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (360)
Splinter Cell-Double Agent (360). I haven't had a chance to play Splinter Cell, yet. 

TFU though, is still awesome. The graphics may a bit dated, and the camera/targeting can be a pain at times but still a great game. I really hope they make a third. 

For a grand total of $8 I'm happy with the buy. I think TFU is my sons favorite game, ever. He's only 7 but went through the entire game the night we brought it home. I was amazed he did it so fast.


----------



## asher (Jun 12, 2013)

Company of Heroes 2 open beta just finished DLing on Steam.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 12, 2013)

texshred777 said:


> I haven't had a chance to play Splinter Cell, yet.


You HAVE to play Chaos Theory. It's one of my favorite games of all time. Great soundtrack too.


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 13, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> You HAVE to play Chaos Theory. It's one of my favorite games of all time. Great soundtrack too.


 
That's what I hear. A friend recently gave me the first game, and I've played some of Double Agent. I enjoy it so far.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 14, 2013)

Picked up The Last of Us today!


----------



## Osorio (Jun 14, 2013)

Just came in the mail yesterday:







Played a bit of it and so far my reactions are mixed. The graphics look really bad on some areas, there is a lot of texture pop-in. But the game play is so damn good and it is overall so much fun that I don't really care for the technical part. Having a great time so far.


----------



## Oklep (Jun 14, 2013)

Old ghost recons were far better than this, it is a shame. I really loved GR and rainbow six series.


----------



## Osorio (Jun 14, 2013)

I've never played a Ghost Recon game before, but I'm having loads of fun with this one. I just wish the campaign could be LOCAL co-op. But I'm glad at least Guerilla can be played locally. 
I'll look the others up, but so far, the Tom Clancy's stuff is VERY hit and miss with me. I really disliked the few iterations of Rainbow Six that I played, for example...


----------



## Choop (Jun 15, 2013)

Oklep said:


> Old ghost recons were far better than this, it is a shame. I really loved GR and rainbow six series.



Yeah, I really had most fun with the first Ghost Recon. GR2 was okay also.


----------



## Osorio (Jun 25, 2013)

Received this drop yesterday:






Hugely happy about finally owning Star Ocean 4. My JRPG itch will finally be scratched to oblivion with its 500+ hours plat time. SSX was also a great score, I was really missing some more arcady sports fun. I'm mildly sad that I only managed to score Castlevania and Dragon Age 2 used... But nevertheless, finally got them as well. Time to finish Dragon Age (played it through once already on a slightly less legal copy) and open myself up to my first Castlevania since Symphony of The Night; too bad it will be a God of War clone at that, but I'm willing to overlook if the game is solid enough.

Also got this one just last week from Amazon. A surprising 3 day arrival for international shipping.






For all the button-mashing needs! I ordered this one because it was cheap and I wanted to see how Amazon would react to sending me a game overseas. The last DW I played was 3, back on the PS2, I was kinda missing it and wanted to check out how it had turn out this generation. Overall, I'm quite pleased. Even though I don't have the original DW7 disc, which in turn means this one has restricted content, I'm still enjoying it a lot, for a Dynasty Warriors game.
Sadly, the overall process was not as smooth as I expected (in a way, despite being quick and painless) and I got charged a small fortune for the delivery and customs (the Brazilian IRS form lies beneath the case, proof that my government loves so money).

Suffice to say I will NEVER buy a game from Amazon ever again.

(Really wish I could edit my post and resize that Ghost Recon box shot. Way too big... Sorry about that fair people of SSrg)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 25, 2013)

^ Let me know how you go with Castlevania Lords of Shadow. I've neglected to buy that game for quite some time due to... other game choices.


----------



## Osorio (Jun 26, 2013)

Will do. I'm not sure I will play it in the very near future, but it is definitely on the list of games I wish to give a shot sooner rather than later. I have my own "get a game and finish it" -rule as well (which is kind of funny considering I just got 5 games basically at once)... I generally don't like to play more than 2 games at once, it just doesn't work for me. But I'll get to it!


----------



## st2012 (Jun 26, 2013)

Received Far Cry 3 and Batman: Arkham City GOTY edition in my last Amazon order yesterday.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 11, 2013)

As you see here, I finally got a copy of Final Fantasy 7 ($30 complete) and 9 ($13 complete-ish, the DVD case underneath it has one of the CDs, one of the holders was messed up to where it couldn't hold the CD)
Got it from the usual place, which still had the loose copy of Earthbound....for $150


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 13, 2013)

Found a copy of Zero Escape: Virtues Last Reward for 3DS for $30 locally (SCORE! usually like $60 and super rare) and a copy of Professor Layton Miracle Mask for $30 shipped off ebay. Once I beat these two, I'll probably sell the 3ds until next year when the new Professor Layton comes out.


----------



## Qweklain (Jul 14, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ Let me know how you go with Castlevania Lords of Shadow. I've neglected to buy that game for quite some time due to... other game choices.


It is a sweet game man! Good ole' Castlevania story, and plays close to the likes of DmC/God of War. I say close because it is slightly slower paced for combat and more tactical. You need to know the moves and know how to do everything if you want it to be a lot easier, can't just run though slashing everything infinitely and get through without much trouble.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 14, 2013)

Qweklain said:


> It is a sweet game man! Good ole' Castlevania story, and plays close to the likes of DmC/God of War. I say close because it is slightly slower paced for combat and more tactical. You need to know the moves and know how to do everything if you want it to be a lot easier, can't just run though slashing everything infinitely and get through without much trouble.


 
I actually started it a few weeks ago as Shadow Hearts FTNW as getting a little annoying on the home stretches. Just past the chess-style game. It's pretty fun actually and I don't mind the tactical battles and back tracking so far (funny because I've never played a single God Of War game... ). Kinda like a linear, Lament of Innocence. Also loving the subtle references to old-school Castlevania games like CV4 and Simon's Quest etc.


----------



## Osorio (Jul 22, 2013)

Finally started it, and I'm having some disturbingly mixed reactions to Lord of Shadows... The combat is boring is all hell (but I fully expected this... I HATE God of War and most stuff that resembles it).

The story looks great (I know some spoilers from it, but I'm the kind of guy that is more onto the journey than the destination, so I'm enjoying seeing things unravel), but the games feels eternal... I spent the whole day playing and I'm still about half way through chapter 2. Levels are terribly long with some ridiculously lasting fights. I have no shame in saying that I'm playing on Easy and STILL it takes me ages to kill some stuff... Playing this on Very Hard is going to be a freaking NIGHTMARE and I'm not sure I will go for it. Just imagining it is making me cringe a little.


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 25, 2013)

venneer said:


> Received this drop yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1,000,000,000 for having Castlevania in there dude! Lmao funny thing, my wife started playing it last night ( i got her hooked on ps3 after being married for a yeah haha) and she's about a third of the way through it.


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 25, 2013)

habicore_5150 said:


> As you see here, I finally got a copy of Final Fantasy 7 ($30 complete) and 9 ($13 complete-ish, the DVD case underneath it has one of the CDs, one of the holders was messed up to where it couldn't hold the CD)
> Got it from the usual place, which still had the loose copy of Earthbound....for $150


FF7 was by far IMHO the best FF, period. Killer story, addictive and lengthy as fawk.


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 25, 2013)

venneer said:


> Finally started it, and I'm having some disturbingly mixed reactions to Lord of Shadows... The combat is boring is all hell (but I fully expected this... I HATE God of War and most stuff that resembles it).
> 
> The story looks great (I know some spoilers from it, but I'm the kind of guy that is more onto the journey than the destination, so I'm enjoying seeing things unravel), but the games feels eternal... I spent the whole day playing and I'm still about half way through chapter 2. Levels are terribly long with some ridiculously lasting fights. I have no shame in saying that I'm playing on Easy and STILL it takes me ages to kill some stuff... Playing this on Very Hard is going to be a freaking NIGHTMARE and I'm not sure I will go for it. Just imagining it is making me cringe a little.


Ha! if you do make sure you upgrade the light magic to the max before the shadow magic, it gives you a wicked tornado like attack that slams everything onscreen.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 26, 2013)

Recently got the newer Devil May Cry. Its fun but I have this feeling I will be done with it in no time. I honestly want to sell all of my Xbox 360 stuff and get a PS3, but between PS4 being here soon, and being around halfway through 4 - 5 different games on my Xbox, seems like I should just wait.

Next game will probably be Madden NFL 25. Also been looking to play Final Fantasy XI, VIII, and IX again (Just recently played through VII again for around the eight time. Still my favorite game of all time).


----------



## Osorio (Aug 14, 2013)

YES! I've played a little bit of it this morning and god damn, the combat is weird. Really enjoying it though.


----------



## Bennykins (Aug 14, 2013)

Just bought Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time on 3DS because it seemed too cheap to leave in the store, even though I don't have a 3DS console. Good excuse to buy one?


----------



## mlp187 (Aug 14, 2013)

Bennykins said:


> Just bought Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time on 3DS because it seemed too cheap to leave in the store, even though I don't have a 3DS console. Good excuse to buy one?


 
Yes. Do it! It's the only reason I still have a 3ds.


----------



## ZachK (Aug 15, 2013)

Just picked up:
Battlefield 3
Legend of Dragoon
FF VII
FF VIII
Spartacus Legends

All on my PS3. I have copies of everything for the original systems except BF3

Anyone that wants to play add me up: AmazingKreskin

Just put SSO in the message. I need people to play with.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Sep 29, 2013)

Remember how I said that I've always wanted a Sega Saturn? Well I managed to get one for $2


That's right, a Sega Saturn for $2. Although it does need an AV Cable, a controller, a couple of games, and a good cleaning


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 30, 2013)

just pre-ordered bith Deus Ex Directors cut (I've got the rest so may as well get them all) and the uber Watch Dogs package.

Should keep me going till xmas. Luckily a mate is coming to visit and he is pretty clueless as Deus Ex Human REvilution so hopefully I cna show hima few pointers even though Im pretty much gn and run unlike others out there that are ghosts.


----------



## Bennykins (Nov 2, 2013)

A local shop just had a bit of a sale (I guess to clear their older titles before next gen hits) so I picked up a few:

Assassin's Creed: Revelations - Xbox360
Mass Effect 3 - Xbox360
Street Fighter X Tekken - Xbox360
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning - Xbox360
Star Wars Kinect - Xbox360
Fable: The Journey - Xbox360
inFamous - PS3
inFamous 2 -PS3

Should get a few hours out of these


----------



## MFB (Nov 3, 2013)

Snagged "Arkham: Origins" for 360 the last week, plan on burning through it as quick as possible since the story-telling is a little rough and then putting it towards Black Flag on PS4


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 3, 2013)

So after the ridiculous 4.45 upgrade that killed my last PS3, thus making it impossible and pointless to sell, I just went and bought another (slim) one. Came with three free games:

Assassins Creed 4
Grand Theft Auto V
The Last Of Us

...the first 3 mainstream games I've obtained in a loooong time. Now to find some hours to play these.


----------



## Choop (Nov 3, 2013)

Recently bought Spelunky and The King of Fighters XIII Steam edition. I can't wait to explore cave worlds and get my butt kicked in a fighting game I've never played before!


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 5, 2013)

Do Playstation Plus deals count?

So far I've downloaded Kingdoms of Amalur, XCOM, and Uncharted 3.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Nov 6, 2013)

As of about a week or so ago, I picked up a loose copy of Kid Icarus Uprising, already on chapter 3 and I'm liking the game

And as of today, I now have my own copy of Project X Zone and Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 11, 2013)

Snagged Prototype 2 a month or so ago....burned thru that and then grabbed GTAV and The Last of Us...trying to do them simultaneously....TLOU gets pretty intense so I throw in GTAV when I need some comic relief.


----------



## bouVIP (Nov 12, 2013)

Picked up FIFA 14 and Assassin's Creed IV for PS4 today~


----------

